# Rlt 75 New Divers Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is my new Divers watch the RLT 75, initially made this one for myself but now going to make some more as I like it, I like it a lot. Check out the specs. :yes:

Specs :

All steel case with screw on back. 44mm Including Crown and guard. 13mm Thick.

Screw down crown with three seals.

Rotating Ceramic scratch proof bezel with 120 Clicks.

Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective inner coating.

300m Water Resistant

Black dial with calendar. Hands and dial have C1 Luminous material. applied RLT logo.

Swiss Quartz Jewelled movement.

Solid link steel bracelet with solid end pieces with unique sliding clasp size adjustment. Screw in links.

2 Year Warranty.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Liking that very much :thumbup: Whats the price?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now thats more llike it!!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

roy....any chance of a wrist shot????


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Best wrist shot I can do


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Markybirch said:


> Liking that very much :thumbup: Whats the price?


Still working out my costings. i wanted to keep it under Â£150 will have the price on the sales site tonight.

They will be able to be ordered from then. Delivery will be 2-3 weeks, sorry waiting for the parts to make up the first batch.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Now that is nice


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Markybirch said:
> 
> 
> > Liking that very much :thumbup: Whats the price?
> ...


Expect my order over the weekend


----------



## mikepj (Nov 30, 2011)

That is fab Roy

any chance of one with an auto movement?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mikepj said:


> That is fab Roy
> 
> any chance of one with an auto movement?


Not at the moment sorry.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can do the first batch at Â£149, I cannot guarantee that the price won't increase later on. It is now on the sales site : http://rltwatches.co...&product_id=320

It can be ordered now but delivery will be 2-4 weeks as I have been inundated with interest in this model. It will be worth the wait I guarantee that.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Quality  fair play


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

just put the wife on ebay ...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

V Nice. Expect an order from me Roy.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Neillp said:


> just put the wife on ebay ...


Only Â£140 to go LOL


----------



## mikepj (Nov 30, 2011)

chocko said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> > just put the wife on ebay ...
> ...


Wow, you got a good price there chocko :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Roy said:


> Best wrist shot I can do


The wrist of the watch master! :notworthy:

I feel like Grasshopper the first time he met his master, or Luke when he catches sight of Obi One. I need a lie down.

Oh, great watch incidentally. Love the way it's chunky but contoured. Smooth!


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Markybirch said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Markybirch said:
> ...


Order just placed :yes:


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

And yet another RLT ordered to add to the collection.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

chocko said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> > just put the wife on ebay ...
> ...


Would you consider a 'Buy It Now' price and do you accept returns ? Also is there anywhere you won't post her to ? Collection ?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Great looking watch Roy, it manages to look different from the usual dive watches (no mean feat), well done.

Any chance of a pic' of the caseback?

Also, any idea on what battery life would be?

Cheers

Dave :rltb:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I will take some more pictures tomorrow.

Battery life is 2 years +


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

My order just gone in on Roy's sales site. My first RLT as well !

Lawrence


----------



## magullo (Jan 22, 2012)

wonderful.

I'll check my wife and see what ca

n do


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some more pics on my favourite strap combinations.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Now this is a very nice watch. I may just have to order one.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Loving that on the Nato. The 'wife sale' on ebay is not going too well though, turns out the BNIB statement is not quite correct......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Neillp said:


> Loving that on the Nato. The 'wife sale' on ebay is not going too well though, turns out the BNIB statement is not quite correct......


Part Ex might be available.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> > Loving that on the Nato. The 'wife sale' on ebay is not going too well though, turns out the BNIB statement is not quite correct......
> ...


Will you never learn? Lol...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Lovely - but such a shame it's only in battery flavour.

Hope you reconsider putting something properly mechanical under the hood in due course - manual or auto, don't care.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Making a few of these with ETA 2824 Automatic movement by request. Exactly the same as the quartz version regarding the specs. :yes:

Can be ordered from the website 2-4 week delivery.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mikepj said:


> That is fab Roy
> 
> any chance of one with an auto movement?


Yes see above


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Lovely - but such a shame it's only in battery flavour.
> 
> Hope you reconsider putting something properly mechanical under the hood in due course - manual or auto, don't care.


See above Steve, "your wish is my command" :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If anyone wants to change their order from the Quartz to the Auto then please contact me, it is not a problem.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I am now torn as I would normally be auto all the way, but at Â£349 the auto is a big jump over the quartz, of course in isolation that is a very fair price for such a stylish and practical hand crafted creation. Maybe Roy will do an aftermarket conversion like those Tag cased thingys from a few years ago for those of us who dither and buy the wrong one!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Padders said:


> I am now torn as I would normally be auto all the way, but at Â£349 the auto is a big jump over the quartz, of course in isolation that is a very fair price for such a stylish and practical hand crafted creation. Maybe Roy will do an aftermarket conversion like those Tag cased thingys from a few years ago for those of us who dither and buy the wrong one!


I will always accommodate with conversions later on.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What a super watch Roy, and the bracelet looks good as well. Looks like a rush has started......?

Mike


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks really great!

Is it possible to give the quartz version an option for a longer battery life?

Genuine question - I don't know how these things work but it seems to me the longest possible battery life in a quartz diver makes sense.


----------



## Oxcitizen (May 1, 2012)

Tempted very tempted!


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

Very nice watch!

What is the quartz movement used?

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its a Swiss Ronda.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> > Loving that on the Nato. The 'wife sale' on ebay is not going too well though, turns out the BNIB statement is not quite correct......
> ...


But which part ?


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

RLT 75 turned up this morning. Yet another great watch from Roy, nice weight and the presentation tin is different as well. Well done Roy and worth the wait

Pat


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine too. Had a hell of a job hiding it from the missus. Nice bit of kit, well packaged in protective plastic: it took me 15mins to get it all off.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

well gents, after a few months on this forum i have decided to take the plunge and get myself one of Roy's watches  so, i dont know where else everyone lives but in a week or two there will be an RLT75 being put through its paces on the Taranaki slopes and surf. seen quite a few of Roy's that i liked the look of but nothing that quite grabbed me until i saw this little beauty, i have a 1960 omega seamaster 300m on the grail list so it seemed like an obvious choice.

i'll post a wee review after a few weeks of ownership, never done one before but i think this will be worth it.

feel like a part of an exclusive little club :thumbup:

cheers


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Some first impressions. This is now my third RLT piece after a RLT-70 and a one hander auto (I forget the model number).

The lume the best on any RLT I have seen so far and is very vivid on both the hands and bezel which is great, particularly considering the price point. The case is very nice indeed, it oozes quality and the presence of the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal are a big bonus as they render the face fairly scratch proof (though I will wait to see how the elevated bezel markers fare). It is not a big clumsy piece at all and wears slim, very like an Omega SMP. The applied maker's name is very classy and a huge improvement but it is a shame that this model doesn't have any RLT engraving on the case back: Roy giveth and Roy taketh away!

I have slightly mixed feelings towards the bracelet. It certainly is solid and the ingenious adjustable clasp is great and really does allow a perfect fit. A lot of it is highly polished though which will no doubt scrach up fairly quickly, especially the clasp (again just like the SMP!). Also the screw in link bars can be a little awkward and I managed to thread one while sizing the bracelet, not a serious problem and it was probably me being heavy handed but something to be aware of as care needs to be taken if you are not to knacker a link or scratch the sides. Like all screw in links, periodic checks will need to be made that the screw bars aren't backing out on their own and maybe a little thread lock might be advisable if this becomes a problem.

In summary: get one today!


----------

